# Captain's Courtesy



## Underwood74uk (Jul 20, 2016)

I am very fortunate to Club Captain this year and I have would love to play some of best courses in the UK. 

I received courtsey of the course and had a great day at Southport and Ainsdale, what it the best course you have ever got courtesy at and did it live up to expectations?

Are you aware of any courses that frown upon Captains playing for free?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 20, 2016)

Never been captain but others have told me that if your course offers courtesy to other captains then they generally will return the favour


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 20, 2016)

I friend of mine was captain and whilst on a week away golfing with a small group of friends, I can not remember the area, was refused courtesy at least once, possibly more.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 20, 2016)

Old Colner said:



			I friend of mine was captain and whilst on a week away golfing with a small group of friends, I can not remember the area, was refused courtesy at least once, possibly more.
		
Click to expand...

Did he just turn up and ask or try to arrange it in advance? I can't imagine too many clubs would be pleased if someone just rocked up with no prior contact.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 20, 2016)

Definitely normal to ask well in advance. 

Didn't do it even once last year though - golfer out! Still have the letter of introduction sealed in an envelope somewhere - as already highlighted it basically confirms the offer of reciprocal arrangements etc


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Did he just turn up and ask or try to arrange it in advance? I can't imagine too many clubs would be pleased if someone just rocked up with no prior contact.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the ins & outs of the situation, possibly what you say is where his problem lay.


----------



## KenL (Jul 20, 2016)

Not sure that I approve of this???


----------



## rosecott (Jul 20, 2016)

KenL said:



			Not sure that I approve of this???
		
Click to expand...

When you are sure, let us know.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 21, 2016)

Got the usual offer from Woodhall Spa but couldn't fit it in, nor any visits elsewhere. Didn't need to as there were so many inter-club matches


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2016)

Played Sunningdale on a Courtesy when I wasn't even Captain...
The Club Secretary had arranged the game, he was getting on through the Golf Club Secretaries club and they get courtesy too.
The Club Captain was supposed to be going but fell ill the day before. I walked into the club 5 minutes after the Sec had taken the call and he said " what are you doing tomorrow?" Not a lot says I. "Well, now you're playing Sunningdale with me and your name's Peter Davis"
Erm .........OK...&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 21, 2016)

Reciprocal curtsey sounds like a nice gesture, builds good relations between clubs for little effort.

Rocking up and trying to blag a free game at an unrelated club is bordering on rude.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2016)

Our captain gets courtesy at all the Royal Clubs as part of the deal. Many don't take this up and often complain they are always golfed out. I use to get regular free games at Royal Wimbledon knowing both assistant professionals who use to let me on when it was quiet


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2016)

rosecott said:



			When you are sure, let us know.
		
Click to expand...

Why so many pointless posts on this forum?


----------



## irip (Jul 21, 2016)

KenL said:



			Why so many pointless posts on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like your one?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 21, 2016)

KenL said:



			Why so many pointless posts on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

Because few others in our life will listen. At least on here we all tolerate everyone wittering on about golf stuff.

There is way too much grief given on here, we should all relax and enjoy a good discussion rather than trying to argue pointlessly for arguements sake.

It is OK to have a different view as long as we don't set out to offend or prejudice.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2016)

I think its practice to write in advance to the club you would like to play at etc.

We get guys from all over the world coming to ours for Courtesy, the Captain of the day tries to play with them.. most of the time. esp if they are from somewhere he would like to play


----------



## Underwood74uk (Jul 21, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea to write to the course / Captain and play with them and offer to return the favour, just need to get the wording right and not just say can I come and play your course for free if I let you play mine :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Jul 21, 2016)

Was talking to one the past Captain's from another local club the other day and he was saying that the only club he didn't get courtesy from was Royal Lytham.  They did get a hugely discounted rate, but he manged to play Kingsbarns, St Andrews Old & New and Royal Birkdale with full courtesy, no questions asked.

He did say that he thought he was taking the mick with some of the courses he got to play until he found out how many and where (no he didn't list them to me) his club secretary played each year.


----------



## TonyN (Jul 21, 2016)

Not quite courtesy of the course but played Royal Liverpool courtesy of MikeH a few years back when he was passing through, testing out a range rover for the mag. 

Outstanding day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Played Sunningdale on a Courtesy when I wasn't even Captain...
The Club Secretary had arranged the game, he was getting on through the Golf Club Secretaries club and they get courtesy too.
The Club Captain was supposed to be going but fell ill the day before. I walked into the club 5 minutes after the Sec had taken the call and he said " what are you doing tomorrow?" Not a lot says I. "Well, now you're playing Sunningdale with me and your name's Peter Davis"
Erm .........OK...&#62541;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Peter davis, eh - well noted.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Peter davis, eh - well noted.

Click to expand...

Come to think of it, he was a Ginge from Liverpool.....&#129300;


----------



## DCB (Jul 21, 2016)

It's amazing that after all the huffing and puffing on the forum about making golf open and more accessible to the masses after the tv coverage (or otherwise) of the Open and the posts that rack up when Visitor Parking is discussed or Dress Codes are mentioned, that a post about Captains Courtesy only has one (now two) posts that possibly don't agree with it. I know it goes on, but, usually fairly discreetly.  I've never known a Captain who has blown his own trumpet about it and where he'd like to play in this manner.


----------



## Capella (Jul 21, 2016)

DCB said:



			It's amazing that after all the huffing and puffing on the forum about making golf open and more accessible to the masses after the tv coverage (or otherwise) of the Open and the posts that rack up when Visitor Parking is discussed or Dress Codes are mentioned, that a post about Captains Courtesy only has one (now two) posts that possibly don't agree with it. I know it goes on, but, usually fairly discreetly.  I've never known a Captain who has blown his own trumpet about it and where he'd like to play in this manner.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you agree? A Captain, just like a club president (for whom, at least in Germany, the same courtesy usually applies) gives up a lot his or her spare time to organize comps, outings and get togethers, so that others can have fun. Golf clubs could not do without that kind of voluntary extra work and giving courtesy to captains and presidents is a nice way of honoring that in my opinion.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Reciprocal curtsey sounds like a nice gesture, builds good relations between clubs for little effort.

Rocking up and trying to blag a free game at an unrelated club is bordering on rude.
		
Click to expand...

I now have a wonderful image of golf club captains up and down the country greeting each other with a polite curtsey.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2016)

Capella said:



			Why don't you agree? A Captain, just like a club president (for whom, at least in Germany, the same courtesy usually applies) gives up a lot his or her spare time to organize comps, outings and get togethers, so that others can have fun. Golf clubs could not do without that kind of voluntary extra work and giving courtesy to captains and presidents is a nice way of honoring that in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%  :thup:


----------



## DRW (Jul 21, 2016)

DCB said:



			It's amazing that after all the huffing and puffing on the forum about making golf open and more accessible to the masses after the tv coverage (or otherwise) of the Open and the posts that rack up when Visitor Parking is discussed or Dress Codes are mentioned, that a post about Captains Courtesy only has one (now two) posts that possibly don't agree with it. I know it goes on, but, usually fairly discreetly.  I've never known a Captain who has blown his own trumpet about it and where he'd like to play in this manner.
		
Click to expand...

I have never even heard of captains courtesy until reading this thread and all the posts. Also not really sure what the OP is asking to be honest.

Have to say even if it common practise, if I was captain(not that I would be due to all the commitments needed) then I would not use it to play other courses for free, as I do not believe in taking stuff for free, it was the way I was bought up, always pay you way.

However could understand the reasoning behind it, as Capella has said. Had to laugh over Peters story, lol.


----------



## DCB (Jul 21, 2016)

Capella said:



			Why don't you agree? A Captain, just like a club president (for whom, at least in Germany, the same courtesy usually applies) gives up a lot his or her spare time to organize comps, outings and get togethers, so that others can have fun. Golf clubs could not do without that kind of voluntary extra work and giving courtesy to captains and presidents is a nice way of honoring that in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I know what a Captain does within a members club and the work he puts in behind the scenes. I know this rather anachronistic practice goes on and as I said it is usually fairly discreetly dealt with. It's a hangover from times gone by.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 21, 2016)

I thought this thread was about having to let the captain play through...lucky sods.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 21, 2016)

All of our old captains have always found themselves too busy to use the courtesy of other courses .... almost all would of preferred the courtesy to begin the year after their captaincy


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 21, 2016)

During my Captain's year I managed two courtesies at the very end of my season as I was run off my feet doing Captainy stuff the rest of the year. :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Come to think of it, he was a Ginge from Liverpool.....&#63764;
		
Click to expand...

Stuey, might be his doppleganger - was he 26 stone?


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2016)

I know that there is an ex-captains society in the Lothians.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 21, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			All of our old captains have always found themselves too busy to use the courtesy of other courses .... almost all would of preferred the courtesy to begin the year after their captaincy 

Click to expand...

This.

I never had the time to travel trying to play other courses.

However, a year or so after my Captaincy ended I turned up to play a course wearing my Captains jersey and the pro noticed and whilst I didn't get courtesy he did immediately reduce my green fee to that of the guest of a member.... which saved me thirty quid or so.

I've never worn it since when playing an "away" course as I'm conscious that folks might think I'm wearing it in order to get some sort of discount.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2016)

Seriously, are there people on here who object to captains getting courtesy? Jeez get a life, considering how much time, effort and sometimes money they put into their year it is the very least clubs can do for them.


----------



## Canmore (Jul 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Seriously, are there people on here who object to captains getting courtesy? Jeez get a life, considering how much time, effort and sometimes money they put into their year it is the very least clubs can do for them.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought Captains paid no subs for their year in office


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stuey, might be his doppleganger - was he 26 stone?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, much more svelte....much like yourself Squire...:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			All of our old captains have always found themselves too busy to use the courtesy of other courses .... almost all would of preferred the courtesy to begin the year after their captaincy 

Click to expand...




JohnnyDee said:



			During my Captain's year I managed two courtesies at the very end of my season as I was run off my feet doing Captainy stuff the rest of the year. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that. I was tres knackered by the end of the year.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2016)

Canmore said:



			I always thought Captains paid no subs for their year in office
		
Click to expand...

At most clubs they don't, but for me it got nowhere near covering the costs of that year.


----------

